# help needed asap for a planted tank redo



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi everyone trying a planted tank! bought a established planted tank but had to rip apart to move trying to put back together again! fellow told me to just use organic top soil! then put sand back on top replant and put fish back in! 

Question: organic top soil has a lot of twigs wood I understand that this is not good for tank should I try to remove the most I can or just go with it have to get this back together tonight for fish and plants there is a lot of plants lol

Any suggestions would be appreciated has i have to do something quick have make shift tanks and filters going so I dont kill bacteria cycled filters and plants in buckets of water! 


want to eventually put my discuss in here! 

Please help asap

Thank you 

Bob

90 gal 

all kinds of plants was in top soil with silica sand on top and small fish endlers killi fish platys corys hillstream loach


----------

